# Charlotte- GRRCC marches in St Patrick's Day Parade March 17th



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

*Cead Mile Failte
(100,000 Welcomes)!
*

Hello to Charlotte and surrounding area Goldens (and their humans)!

Each year the Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte marches in the annual St Patrick's Day parade. This year it actually falls on St Paddy's Day and the parade is in downtown Charlotte. Please join us and have a blast meeting other goldens and their humans as you walk the 1 mile route down Tryon St! It's free and you don't have to be a member of the rescue, you just need to bring your Golden self and your human (to drive you there!). You can come naked (dogs!) or decorated (dogs and humans!  ).

There are t-shirts available online that you can pre-order and pick up at the event if you'd like. For all the scoop check  UpcomingEvents « Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte

We hope to see you there. The more Goldens the merrier!!! 

Merlin (and Sarah)
GRRCC Foster Brother (and volunteer)
Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome, hope GRRCC has a great turn out and lots of fun. Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey Sarah,

got your PM. Tucker and I walked in it last year with both the Humane Society and with our Local Dog Park and had a great time.... We will see about it this year...  Thanks for the Invite!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks! Me too! Hoping for a sunny day and lots of Goldens!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey Tuckers Mom! Hope you and Tucker get to do it again this year!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wish I was closer to you guys, I'd bring Remy up for sure-he'd love it!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish I was closer too!!!!! Maybe I can swing a mini vaca haha


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Just bumping this up for anyone that didn't see it. Look for us if you attend. Merlin will be easy to spot....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merlin looks so festive all decked out in his green, love his beads.

Have fun at the St. Patty's Parade!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, looks like a great time! I wish I was closer, too!


----------

